# springer gone deaf



## 121576 (Mar 22, 2009)

Hello,
our old springer (drayton)has gone deaf,no pain or scratching,he is 13 years old,before i take him to our very expensive local vet is their any product on the market to get rid of ear wax which i think may be the problem,the last vet we saw in belgium before returning home said his ears were ok but dirty,i dont want to go poking about in his ears,any advice will be welcome,
Thank you.
Pete. :?


----------



## tommytli (Aug 7, 2008)

olive oil is good for ear wax and wont harm drayton, i used to keep springers and worked them they are quite prone to ear infections due to going in and out of water and thick brush


----------



## greenasthegrass (Oct 27, 2007)

Our long haired sossie Sweep suffers from this and he is not old well not older we buy over the counter stuff at Pets at Home called Otodex £3ish and it works a treat. Went to vets and they prescribed Canaural and £25 thank you very much did exactly same job.

Get to Pets at Home or local pet shop first it'll save you lots.

HTH

Greenie :lol:


----------

